# CL 370 rd



## griz11 (Jan 23, 2013)

I am looking to buy a South Bend I have found A CL 370 RD that is in like new shape serial #41418 K so I think late 1984? has not been used in 20 years no rust at all what is the feeling on the lathes from Korea.


----------

